
Amazon Search Hack: Eliminate products that have 4/5 stars but only few reviews - ceyhunkazel
https://medium.com/@ceyhunkazel/amazon-search-hack-eliminate-amazon-products-that-have-4-or-5-starts-but-only-few-reviews-f485d35d5969#.7lyyald0d
======
lorenzhs
Amazon's "sort by rating" functionality is fundamentally broken. See
[http://www.evanmiller.org/how-not-to-sort-by-average-
rating....](http://www.evanmiller.org/how-not-to-sort-by-average-rating.html)
for an explanation on how to sort items by ratings in an intuitively good
manner. What it does is balance the uncertainty that a low number of ratings
implies and the proportion of good ratings.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9855784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9855784)
for an older comment thread on that article.

~~~
Redoubts
Yeah, for a company so big it really bothers me that there are flaws like this
still around. Fixing this would be a win for everybody.

------
misterbwong
The article doesn't spell it out. Here's what you do:

\- Search on amazon

\- Filter by 4 stars and up (or whatever)

\- Choose a sort from the dropdown

\- Change the sort=XXXXX param to sort=review-count-rank

~~~
ksk
That doesn't seem to work for me.
[http://imgur.com/1iVDjnJ](http://imgur.com/1iVDjnJ)

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Because you did not choose a department, which is Electronics in your case.
Advanced features only available if you choose a department. Most of the sort
options do not work when you choose "All"(department) . if you go to jeviz.com
you will see that there is no "most reviews" sort option for all departments,
so you can see what is availbale sort options from jeviz.com by selecting a
department.

------
egwynn
It’s sad how many big websites get confidence adjustment wrong. A big downside
to the workaround proposed here is that it doesn’t re-include those things
that have a small number of low scores. If a product on Amazon starts off with
a few 1-star scores for bad reasons, that could put it at the bottom of a very
long list before it gets a statistically significant number of scores.

------
captn3m0
One of the links in the article points to jevi.com instead of jeviz.com

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Thank you for pointing! I fixed it.

------
twiceaday
I don't see the "Most Reviews" Sort By option.

~~~
ceyhunkazel
In All departments it does not work you need to choose a department. I updated
the article according to this.

